

The cloud landscape described, categorized, and compared - johaan
http://www.theenterprisearchitect.eu/archive/2013/10/12/the-cloud-landscape-described-categorized-and-compared

======
nephorider
Excellent article. Wish I had this when we started working on Nephorider
Putting together all in one place and with a clear vision is certainly a non
easy task.

------
mootpointer
"This account has been suspended. Either the domain has been overused, or the
reseller ran out of resources."

Yay cloud?

~~~
johaan
Sorry, no elasticity indeed. Just added resources.

